# How often do you wear hearing protection?



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I find the noise from my thickness planer to be almost uncomfortably loud and I always use hearing protection when running that machine.

However, to be totally honest, I don't wear hearing protection with any other machine (unless my wife is around).

How about you?


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

jointer,planer,chop saw and compresser mostly.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Almost all the time, I hate noise


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

with everything powered. I've seen too many people with damaged hearing.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Planer, jointer, belt/disk sander, compressor…....and when the wife walks in !


----------



## FumblesWithTools (Jan 11, 2011)

Always. I don't like the noise and I want to preserve my hearing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What was that you said, Rich? Could you speak up a little louder? I'm having a hard time hearing you.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

As often as I can, especially for the shop vac. Seem to be getting really sensitive to the noise.
Rather use hand tools than noisy powered tools


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't tell if these are shots at the wife's gabbing or just trying to appease SWMBO. I wear it when mowing the lawn, weedwacker. Most of my shop tools aren't so bad. The shop vac is a bit loud. Anything that makes me squint my eyes. But I do where my respirator half mask all the time when using machinery.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Router, at times, planer-jointer although haven't done much of that yet. The other machines do not cause enough noise to be dangerous in my estimation. Actually if I start something and it seems loud, I stop and put on the protectors. Noise damage is a function of many things, including how loud, duration, and frequency. And probably a bunch of other things like whether the sound varies in frequency, etc. Repetitive loud sound damage accumulates.

If in doubt, I stick on the ear protectors…....

Jim


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

I found myself using it more and more. The other day I was vacuuming in the house and I even put my hearing protection on. (I've got an old vacuum just won't quit).


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

I wear hearing protection with all machines. I have a big old Shopvac I use for dust collection and it is a screamer. I'm waiting for it to "bite the dust" and I wiil replace it with a real dust collector.I also wear a face shield.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

Tablesaw, router, planer, jointer, miter saw… even shopvac


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

At times I've found that in this day and time not being able to hear too well can be a real blessing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

all the time when using powered maschinery , since I discovered some loss of hearing around 12000hz 
becourse I used to be shooting with all kinds off handweapons in contest while I was 
in the military and I proppebly allso lost some hearing when I was a DJ
but I allso use other protecting gear all the time as well 
including wearing helmet when bycicling (can´t tell my daughter to do it and not doing it myself)
and now its natural as it is to use saftybelt when driving in a car 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

My hearing was severely damaged by jet engines, in the Navy. What little hearing is left is protected when using the power saws, routers and the planer.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Every time I use a power tool. Force of habit from my Navy days.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Every time I use a power tool in the shop except for the drill press or jig saw and, that includes my DC and vacuum. I've lost some hearing over the years prior to starting woodworking and I try to save what I have left for as long as I can.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Not very often a couple years ago but now I almost always wear hearing protection when I turn on a machine.


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any power tools turn on, on goes the hearing protection and safety glasses. I stress that a lot to my 11 year old son. I have stressed that so long that I can remember when he was about 4 or 5 years old, we were watching a woodworking program on TV and he noticed the guy on the program not wearing safety glasses and pionted it out. Safety is number 1 in the workshop.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Rich,
Almost never. My hearing is fine.
Roger


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I ruptured an ear drum at 16 … that hurt like hell i tell ya, and blood comin outta your ear running down your neck .. no thanks. I wear my ear muffs basically the moment i enter the shop. I had an older neighbor who was a cabinet maker who told me "Ya know kid, all the heroes are dead. Dont be a hero"


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Everytime I use a power tool.


----------



## David175 (Jan 14, 2011)

not near enough


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

HUH

Not often

It needs to be really loud and constant before I'd ever consider it.

Safety sometimes can be a bit taken over board.

BUT on the other hand rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

There was never a need for hearing protection at school. But eye protection yes.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

If you're young and your hearing is good…........and you rarely use hearing protection, you are in for a world of muffled sounds, rather than crisp hearing. I know and am a living example of it. I worked in metal machining and you were a "pussy" if you wore ear or eye protection. So there I was, on a surface grinder, with my ears next to a screaming grinding wheel hogging steel and turning 3000 RPM.
So today I wear a pair of expensive hearing aids and still don't understand 50% of what people are saying when i'm in a crowd.
Without the aids, I drive everyone out of the room when the T.V. is on.
Just a warning, as I've been there.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Amen Barry


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Jim C Great advice!! I am in the same boat as you because I did not want to be seen as weak. What an idiot I am. Wear your hearing protection you will NEVER regret it.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

More often now than I used to. Listening to those on here that have lost some of their hearing, I will wear it more often. It's not like it is uncomfortable or expensive, it's just that I haven't set it up to be convenient. But My shop should be set up to make safety easy.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

With powertools about 99% of the time. I use foam plugs while mowing the lawn. I have to tell my wife to wear them if she mows. I remind her that she should be able to hear her grandchildren in years to come. My mother is deaf as a post but refuses to get a hearing aid. They are for old people! She is 87.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't think I have suffered a real hearing loss yet, but my wife accuses me of "selective hearing".


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

I beg your pardon? did you say something?
Best
Trevor


----------



## cut3times (Mar 3, 2010)

With any power tool. Also a dust mask.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rich, I'm just like you. The planer sends me looking for the ear muffs, but I rarely put them on for anything else.

I know I should use them all the time, but I feel like I can't hear what my machines are trying to tell me when I have them on.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

All the time…*ALL THE TIME!*


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

*WHAT ? NEVER *
Should have years ago ! Wishing I did.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

An audiologist use to live next door to me. She noticed I didn't wear hearing protection while running my table saw - I did when running my planer and router. She showed me how even the stop and go whine of the table saw can affect the hearing after a few years. I purchased one of those radio hearing protectors, however, too late I guess. It's been a few years now and I have constant ringing in my right ear. I still constantly wear hearing as well as eye protection. I forget that I have it all on I've even worn everything while hand planing.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

"...my wife accuses me of "selective hearing"."

I have that same problem but mine is more along the lines of selective listening.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Always. Hearing loss is cumulative and I'm still young. I plan to do this for a long time, so I'd like to be able to hear my grandkids in 30 years.


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

All the time, the muffs live on a coat hook by the shop door. It puts them at eye level and within easy reach as I go through the door.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Depends on the equipt. Some of my PC routers are loud as hell, my jet cab saw comes in at around 80 db when cutting, my tractor, always, as well as the jet 15 inch planer, it is as loud as a jet engine. I have dedicated ear muffs at each of the offending things, and have a db meter to see when I need them.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use hearing protection when I use the planer and the router. I probably should use it all the time, but I feel more comfortable hearing the table saw, jointer, and bandsaw. I already have a buz in my hearing, but its from shooting guns all the time when I was young.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Not enough Usually i ware them when i run the router or the thickness planer. I lost a lot of my hearing when i was in the service Army. I welded for a living , that buzzing just drove me nuts, I wore them all the time then


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Never use it….. I have sheetrock walls and ceiling and wooden floor in my shop and it is insulated so the sound level of even the planer is not bad. I worked as a jet mechanic and as a sheetmetal worker for over 40 years and my hearing is fine. HUH?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I never wear ear protectors, I just turn my hearing aids down to muffle the noise. I have had hearing loss since the age of 5 and steadily losing more each year. In my case it is hereditary. I expect that in about 5 to 10 years I will have lost most of my useable hearing.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

planer, router table, wife….i should wear them more often as well as my resp. mask. i'm only 23 and I have many yrs ahead of me to be deaf n coughing out my lung


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I wear it almost every time I use power tool.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Every time also. When I was young and invincible and working as a heavy equipment operator I did not wear them and the hearing in my left ear (the ear closer to the loader's open door) is markedly poorer than the right ear. Stupid; I should have worn hearing protection back then so I could hear better now.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a set of the ear muff type hearing protectors that have a radio in them. I don't wear them as often as I should. Generally, I do put them on when running the planer, jointer, router, sanders and the d)&*% shop vac as they are the loudest things in my shop. Only trouble is, I turn the music up kind of loud sometimes and that may be just as bad as the noise of the machines. Ha


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Always with my planer, occassionaly with my router if the bits big enough but that's about it.


----------



## toolanddieguy (Jan 13, 2011)

As soon as i step foot in my garage i put my ear muffs on. Just part of my routine. I find it easier to stay focused and kinda get into a zone when wearing them.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

With all powered equipment, shop, lawn/garden, woods(chain saw). I am begining to appreciate "tailless" woodwroking tools more every day.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Almost always when I'm running a power tool or powered lawn equipment, often when my son's band plays out, and sometimes when I sleep. ;-)


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

For me it's fun to wear my hearing protection.  I use worktunes and have a tendency to dance while I feed my power tools with wood. Lol


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Doesn't it make a difference what you are building? (I said earlier here that I hardly ever wear protection.) Most of my work is very small duration and infrequent cutting of small pieces. i.e. box work. Hence, my shop is not generally noisy at all. If I were planing a hundred feet of 8" walnut, that would be a different thing entirely. I do have protection at hand for the really noisy times. And I do have it checked regularly at annual physicals.

Do I remember correctly that hearing damage occurs at around 130 decibels? I have a decibel meter, so it would be interesting to check out some of my machines to see just how loud they are. Good topic Rich.
Roger


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Whenever a motor is running including vacuum cleaners. I like to hear the deer walking by when I go hunting.
Rich


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

My hearing is already shot, but I do use it when I have the planer on. That sucker is really LOUD !


----------



## cornflake (Jan 13, 2011)

I wear mine all the time because of the length of time i spend it the shop. As a former shop teacher it is important for me to were it at al time not only to show a good example, but it is so loud in there and i am in there 6 to 8 hours a day 5 days a week


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I've abused my hearing just about my entire life. Everything from playing in a rock band when I was in my teens to photography assignments that put me on the starting line at Bristol Int. Dragway. I started using the muffs that were for guns and back then, they were heavy and awkward, burned me up too…. but when shooting the Top Fuel Dragsters and the Funny Cars, you had to use something and the foam plugs didn't help any. So, to keep the hearing I have left, I use the same muffs just about all the time (especially with the jointer or planer).

I'm thinking about getting a new pair that would be lighter and offer the same protection. Does anyone have any suggestions? (This may have already been addressed in this thread, but I'm too lazy to read the whole thing.)
- SY

- aka JJ


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Roger bean :
hearing damage can come already from 80 Decibel if it is the wrong noise 
and the pain barrier is at 126 decibel wich is pretty much the same as a jetengine generate 
another thing is every time you raise the noise with 3 decibel you have duobbled the noise 
and to hear the different when you want the stereo playing lauder you have duoble the outcome 
from the speaker before you can hear the different

Dennis


----------



## nurvreck (Jul 16, 2010)

Being in the aviation community in the Marine Corps, hearing protection pretty much a requirement. That has transferred to the shop a little. Jointer, planer, chop saw and router (not enclosed).


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

All the time. In the winter, spring and fall I wear earmuff style protection. However, I listen to music with earbuds under these which is most likely too loud so I am not sure if I'm protecting my hearing or just enjoying the ride to tinnitus.
Through the summer I just put in earplugs since the earmuffs get too hot. 
I could not imagine working in the shop without hearing protection. I am not sure I would continue woodworking in the same way. To me that kind of noise is too uncomfortable to listen to for long periods of time.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

I put them on and leave them on, there like a second pare of ears.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Great question, *Rich*.

I have the "foam plugs on a plastic loop" protectors around my neck, pretty much whenever I'm in the shop. I try to use those with pretty much ANY power tool.

But I *always* switch to the muffs for the planer, the jointer, and the CMS.

Every time I don't …. and fire up the machine … I feel the physiological effects of stress that noise can induce. I'm just much more relaxed, and can concentrate far better, when I drop the volume 20-30db.

Plus … having problems with ONE sense, already, I'm pretty fiercely protective of all the others.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

After 70 replies what more can be said - well here's to those that don't wear much protection:

Shop Rule #1 - When you walk into your shop, put on eye protection and put your hearing protection around your neck, even if you believe you are going to just use a screw driver.

Shop Rule #2 - Shop safety is not for metro sexuals, panzies or otherwise mama's boys. Just ask my Dad, unfortunately he won't be able to hear you.

Shop Rule #3 - Form at least one good habit in your life - shop safety is a good start.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Hearing protection is a priorty with me. I am have hearing loss that is progressing all the time. I am trying to save what I have or a least prolong it. David is right in what he is saying with the shop rules, it never hurts to start shop safety at anytime. Eye protection is another safety precaution that just shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

All the time. I have multiple relatives who are either deaf or very hard of hearing. Dearly as I love them, I have no desire to join them. Usually in-the-ear plugs, sometimes over-the-ear, occasionally (running 2 routers and the dust collection system) both.

Whit


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i wear hearing protection all the time, but when it comes to eye protection i skip it when im on the scrollsaw and sometimes on the TS only for quick cuts on the TS.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Always have earplugs in my pocket and not unusual to discover them in my ears an hour after i leave my shop.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

The one thing I still struggle with, personal safety wise, is wearing some sort of dust mask. I have a dust collector and delta air filter, but I know my lungs must fill up when doing a lot of woodwork in the shop. I don't like to wear the mask only because it is uncomfortable. A lame excuse. I need to get over it and do what's right for my health. I can't believe the $2 ones are really of much help and the big HEPA filter ones are bulky. I feel like "Darth Vader" in those things. Plus you cannot get a proper seal if you wear a beard. I'm just saying, me without my beard is probably not gonna happen.


----------



## AJchris (Jan 16, 2011)

They Make noise Cancelling Ear Muffs. You can get at most sports shooting ranges.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Huh? Speak up. I don't wear it enough. The planer hurts my ears so I wear it for that. I should wear it with the router and TS too, but seldom do.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I usually were my hearing protection when working with the following tools:
Jointer
Planer
Tablesaw
Router 
Chainsaw


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pretty much any power tool use means I've got some kind of hearing protection on. Maybe if I'm just drilling some holes, I'll go without, but the router, any powered saw, planer, sander get hearing protection all the time. I'm used to it, because I spend most of my days on the floor of food manufacturing plants, and noise levels there are generally sufficient that hearing protection is mandatory per OSHA.


----------



## mpatrick (Oct 18, 2010)

I wear mine almost constantly powertool or not. I just recently became very sensitive to noise. Even when doing handtool work I wear them, I kinda like the silence, it helps me focus and I find it peaceful.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

For me it is with the Planer definately every time. Need to use them more. I have the foam ones you crush and then jam in your ear, disposable things. Need to get a good set of Radio Muffs.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I wear mine with every power tool except my drill press since it's not really that loud. I sometimes leave my earmuffs on just to keep my ears warm and work in peace too.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The only time I wear hearing protection is while shooting (guns, not planes). And my hearing is terrible.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

I also use hearing protection when using power tools, except for drills and the lathe.


----------



## Jero (Mar 23, 2010)

I wear ear-muffs for almost every power tool. I didnt at first, but forced myself to and quickly got used to it. Now, if I run something without it, even if it's for a small cut, I feel uncomfortable without them on. Same thing for safety glasses.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Can you repeat the question ?!!


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

I like quiet, so I always have my ear defenders on while I'm in the shop.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I dont wear hear protection, but I need to.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Never wear it.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

If its a powertool I use hearing protection. Unless its the lathe, that is the only one I dont.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Usually only when I run the planer.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

30 years military flightline, 2 wars with mortars, etc, and additional 10 years industry: I wear it anytime using power tools. What you stress your ears with today will come to haunt you when you turn 50 or 60. I know: Wearing hearing aids in both ears now, and not those little hide-in-the-ear things.

Protect what you have now if you want to have it later in life when you have time to enjoy it.

Go


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Always. I need to set an example for my daughter.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

After years sitting in front of 12 inch monitors blasting (you turn 'em up loud so you can hear everything) editing TV sound I ant'e got no hearing.

Really planes, routers that's about it.

Pop


----------

